# mouse in x won't work properly



## nedry (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 12.1-Release FreeBSD r354233 Generic AMD64 in VMWARE workstation. I can't get the mouse to work properly in X. It moves the mouse but all over the place not where I am moving it to go. I tried recompiling X drivers and including vmmouse but that does not help. 
Has anyone got any ideas?  This happened after installing a new version of X some time ago.


----------



## Emrion (Mar 29, 2020)

What is your Xorg version? Do you have moused enabled?


----------



## nedry (Mar 29, 2020)

moused is enabled in /etc/rc.conf
xorg 7.7_3


----------



## nedry (Mar 29, 2020)

I tried it without moused and it still won't move correctly


----------



## Emrion (Mar 29, 2020)

Sorry, I meant the xorg-server version: `pkg info -I xorg-server`


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 29, 2020)

Try,
xorg.conf:
Section "InputDevice"
*Driver      "vmmouse"*


----------



## nedry (Mar 30, 2020)

pkg info -I xorg-server output:


```
xorg-server-1.20.7_2.1 X.org X server and related programs
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

How is the mouse configured in VMWare workstation? Make sure it's set to PS/2. It sounds like it's been set to "tablet" or something similar.


----------



## Emrion (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok, it's well I feared. Xorg 1.20 switched from devd to udev and I think this hit you. See this post (and maybe the whole thread): https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/new-xorg-switch-from-devd-to-udev.74144/post-453854


----------

